# Kindle and Mobile.books24x7.com



## OracleFromChicago (Mar 14, 2009)

It seems that I am no longer able to use mobile.books24x7.com with the Kindle browser.  The website now rejects my login when using my Kindle.  This used to work fine and it works fine if I use any other browser.  Perhaps Amazon found out that people are reading books on their dime and shut this service down on purpose.  Perhaps this is a bug that was introduced with new firmware.  But I have a feeling that they shut this down on purpose.  Darn it.  I will pay for Internet access if I can get a half decent browser and make everything open.  Oh for a Ebook reader with Wifi, native PDF support, and a decent browser.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried re-setting the Kindle? 

Also, you have options to clear the cache, history, and cookies on the brower... That may help.... Also, you can enable or disable Javascript, which has been an issue in accessing mobile email sites...

I am going to check this website out and see how it works....


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried re-setting the Kindle?
> 
> Also, you have options to clear the cache, history, and cookies on the brower... That may help.... Also, you can enable or disable Javascript, which has been an issue in accessing mobile email sites...
> 
> I am going to check this website out and see how it works....


Thanks for the tips. Even when I'm browsing the internet through a mobile device, clearing the cache always seems to do the trick whether through the Kindle, blackberry, or I-Touch.


----------

